#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Umgang mit Explantaten >

## JanW

Hallo liebe Mitglieder dieses Forums😊
Mein Name ist Jan und hätte eine Frage zum Umgang mit Explantaten.
Ich hatte am 17.08.2018 meine Operation an der meine Eightplates inklusive Schrauben heraus 
genommen wurden (4 Platten und 8 Schrauben). 
Jetzt kommt meine Frage:
Darf ich diese Explantate aus dem Beutel des Krankenhauses nehmen und anfassen? 
Oder ist das zu gefährlich?🙊

----------


## spokes

ich habe die Sachen alle desinfiziert mitbekommen.

----------

